# Cathedrol Rose Window Afghan - PK



## Pamela Jean (Aug 22, 2011)

My first post - I made this for a wedding present. This is probably the hardest, time consuming project I will ever make! I hope the pics turn ok. I hope you like it.


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Wowwwwww it is beautiful.


----------



## knittingagain (Apr 12, 2011)

WOW is right!!!


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Like stained glass, It's beautiful.....thanks for sharing.


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous!! What a great accomplishment.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

You should be very proud of this piece of work. It is beautiful.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

that is absolutely gorgeous - is sure hope they appreciate all the work in it.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Wow! That is gorgeous. Does look like stained glass...wonderful work!
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Laniw1 (Oct 30, 2011)

That is stunning!


----------



## LindaLu (Mar 9, 2011)

Stunning! I hope it's lovingly appreciated.


----------



## Alimac (Jun 6, 2013)

That is totally amazing. Really beautiful. Fantastic work.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

a work of art....


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

That is so beautiful. I guess it's hand knitted.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

That is amazing work. Take a bow.


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Wow so beautiful I have that pattern but have not try to make it yet but seeing your it makes me want to get at it


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

This is absolutely gorgeous!!!! They are going to love it!!!


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

Wow, soooo beautiful!


----------



## nanamarge (Dec 18, 2012)

what pattern did you use? Can you share it with us all?


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Stunning :thumbup:


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

Beautiful! I know 2 people who have made this pattern - both said "never again" - it will definitely be a family heirloom - lucky couple who gets it!


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

Just beautiful! I'm sure it will be treasured.


----------



## user64822 (Jun 21, 2012)

That is just STUNNING!!


----------



## Jean Large (Nov 29, 2013)

Wonderful afghan. Almost too pretty to use.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Very beautiful


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

I have loved that since Mary Maxim first published it. I did not crochet and they do not have a knitted one so I could not do one.

I am in awe as it is so beautiful!!


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:shock: 
a show stopper !

Congrats on finishing an absolutely stunning project !

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Wow! Lots of work and so beautiful.


----------



## KathyT (Apr 3, 2012)

WOW!!!! That is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

Wow! Beautiful! I'm sure the recipients will love it. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Stunning! My crochet skills are not up to your level!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

I've never seen anything like it before. It is remarkably stunning. Beautiful work.


----------



## granker (Apr 3, 2012)

I agree with babybop. Looks like it could go in a window.


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

Wow! That is breath- taking! You did an amazing job, your color choices and placements are perfect!


----------



## sand334 (Dec 20, 2012)

OH MY STARS!!!! is that not the most beautiful item. You did a FANTASTIC job. You should be so proud


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

I have always loved this pattern but I know my limits. Funny, never see one of those at the thrift shop or church rummage shops.


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

All my words have been used, but stunning, awesome, beautiful will have to do.


----------



## Ma Kitty (Mar 15, 2013)

Wow!


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

WOW!!! Gorgeous :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marge in MI (Mar 5, 2011)

beautiful afghan, lovely design, excellent work


----------



## patchz (Apr 4, 2012)

that is absolutely beautiful.
are you able to share where you got the pattern.


----------



## PhoenixFire (Feb 26, 2014)

good gravy, that's an amazing piece. simply stunning.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

OMG, that is stunning, what a beautiful gift.


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

It is gorgeous!!!
Great job!!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Really beautiful ! :thumbup:


----------



## fairfaxgirl (Dec 26, 2012)

Never seen one quite so beautiful! Stunning is an understatement!


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous ! &#9829;


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm in love! Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Farmwoman (Jul 2, 2014)

Pamela Jean- Your wedding gift is breath takingly beautiful! It looks like stained glass to me. What lucky recipients! Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

Oh my! This is absolutely STUNNING!!!!


----------



## Msharratt (Oct 15, 2012)

That really something special. Congratulations


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

Wow what a gorgeous afghan just love the colours that you have used it is simply stunning!


----------



## Jenval (Sep 18, 2012)

Very stunning. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Wow, that is beautiful, I love it, and so will the lucky couple. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

It looks beautiful. Good job!


----------



## me the knitter (Aug 12, 2014)

This is absolutely spectacular!!!! Hats off what wonderful work'! Thanks for sharing ! &#128515;&#128077;


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

So very beautiful!!


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## hi nonny (Jun 24, 2013)

That is wonderful!


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

gorgeous!


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

Amazing! I bet it took ages! I


----------



## Teriwm (Jun 18, 2012)

Its stunning. Awesome job!


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

That's gorgeous. What a lot of work.


----------



## Miltongirl (Feb 19, 2013)

beautiful!!!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Wow!! It's so beautiful, a magnificent work of art &#128158;


----------



## kmangal16 (Mar 26, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous. I bought that pattern a long time ago, but never had the courage to try to make it. Maybe one day. :-D


----------



## Hawthorne (Jan 15, 2013)

WOW!!!! I said this out loud when I saw it. You have even caught a three dimensional element to it. Please don't let anyone walk on it, it should be on the wall.
Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## LadyMacbeth (Sep 10, 2014)

Quite beautiful.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

stunning


----------



## beejaye (Aug 25, 2013)

babybop said:


> Wowwwwww it is beautiful.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bmeredith101 (Dec 3, 2012)

Found two sites where you can purchase the pattern for $6.99.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cathedral-rose-window-afghan

https://www.anniescatalog.com/detail.html?prod_id=21741&cat_id=24

The second link you have to paste into your address bar.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Gorgeous! Wouldn't mind having that on my floor!


----------



## jstrr1 (Feb 26, 2011)

All I can say is (blink blink) WOW!


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

It is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

So perfect.,I wish I had the patience to do something like that


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

It's beautiful beyond words..a work of art!


----------



## cartroublemom2 (Aug 12, 2014)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

A work of art!! Stunning!


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Stunning! Gorgeous! Beautiful!

I hope it's appreciated by the recipients.

I would probably say: if you don't like it, I'll take it back and do something else for you.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Make sure to give directions for how to Care for this amazing gift.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Before gifting it, I'd enter it into a County Fair, Craft Show, Library display ...

I just looked at the different colors used by other people who made this pattern. Quite outstanding.

You did great!!

Sorry for the too-many posts.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

What a beautiful gift!


----------



## 3butterflies (May 28, 2013)

STUNNING WORK OF ART!!!!


----------



## dancesewquilt (Dec 6, 2011)

Amazing!


----------



## hallsyh (Nov 14, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## ladyleopard3 (Oct 17, 2012)

WOW!!! WOW!!! WOW!!!
AMAZING!!!!!!!!


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm in awe -- it's stunning!


----------



## crafty4231 (May 12, 2012)

All I can say is WOW.


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

Gorgeous- just like stained glass.


----------



## marlo (Nov 6, 2011)

Really nice! Who are the lucky couple. Must be special.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice job!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Like it? I absolutely love it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Linda333 (Feb 26, 2011)

It looks like it was a tremendous undertaking but it is so absolutely gorgeous is was worth the effort. What a breath-taking beautiful gift for the lucky couple.


----------



## osagerev (Jun 18, 2011)

Awesome :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Iirishrn (Mar 18, 2011)

Sand101 said:


> Wow so beautiful I have that pattern but have not try to make it yet but seeing your it makes me want to get at it


I, too, have seen the pattern and thought of making it (glad for your input about being "the hardest" thing) made up my mind to simply admire yours - and it is gorgeous!


----------



## MEN-k2- (Jan 1, 2014)

*Breathtakingly Beautiful !!!*


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

This is beautiful! What a great job.


----------



## Madjesty (Jul 26, 2012)

Gorgeous


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Wow. Beautiful.


----------



## Katep (Aug 2, 2014)

Stunning! The color choices truly make it look like stained gllass


----------



## dolores angleton (Mar 21, 2011)

OMG that is beyond gorgeous. Such talent.


----------



## Obsessed (Jan 22, 2012)

OMG! That is beautiful !!!!!!!


----------



## fluffyduck (Nov 30, 2013)

Beautiful and inspiring.


----------



## Jenise D (Feb 22, 2013)

That is so beautiful! Amazing!


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Awesome! I have always loved that pattern.


----------



## Morgan Girl (Jun 8, 2014)

Oh WOW!! That is STUNNING! Beautiful, beautiful work. Thank you for sharing it with us.


----------



## HARRINGTON (Nov 21, 2011)

That is a real beauty. Quite an accomplishment. :-D :-D


----------



## Mary-Lou (Jun 4, 2014)

Its gorgeous Pamela.....well done


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

Whats not to like? It is simply gorgeous!!!


----------



## terik63901 (Jul 30, 2014)

stunning !


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

That's amazing!!


----------



## Pamela Jean (Aug 22, 2011)

The pattern can be found on Ravely and purchased at Annie's Attic. If anyone decides to make it I have made LOTS of notes along the way. Thank you for all the wonderful comments - that's what makes it all worthwhile.


----------



## Blueathlone (Aug 10, 2012)

Exquisite workmanship and a gorgeous piece of art. Lucky recipients. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Pam in LR (Feb 16, 2012)

It's gorgeous, worth every moment and effort!


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

I have looked at that afghan so many times and admired it so. I seriously doubt that I could make it. It's a gorgeous job you've done and I don't think I could give it away.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

What an impressive afghan! Gorgeous.


----------



## Bleeshea (Jul 12, 2013)

Love it, love it, love it!!!! WOW beautiful work.


----------



## JeanneE (Jan 13, 2012)

I don't think I could bear to give it to anyone. It is an absolutely amazing piece of art!!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Oh just stunning!


----------



## joelbears (Mar 4, 2011)

Almost makes me wish I was getting married!! (I have been for 52 years). It is so beautiful. Almost makes me wish I still did quilting. Now do something big and easy, translate, quick, to get over the exactness of this one. Couldn't find a word to express the hours it must have taken to do that. I wonder if you could "borrow" it back to enter it in the state fair where you live. After reading some more, I guess it is not quilted. It is still one beautiful piece of art.


----------



## iDesign (Jul 22, 2011)

A work of art! Beautiful!


----------



## weimfam (Aug 7, 2011)

That is gorgeous! WOW!


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

It is stunning! What a work of art! BRAVO :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MaineSqueeze (Feb 23, 2012)

I bow to your greatness!
It's so lovely! 
Thank you for sharing!


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

EXQUISITE piece of art. What a grand accomplishment. Thank you for sharing


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

That is beautiful


----------



## JessMarsh (Aug 25, 2013)

Now that is just breath taking ....would love to receive that masterpiece as a present ...well done


----------



## Deb's Keepn Bzy (Mar 16, 2013)

Oh my goodness - it is gorgeous! Well done!


----------



## cdsknits (Aug 28, 2012)

OMG! That is gorgeous. Would love to see a close-up of the roses in the center and at the outer spokes.
Great job!


----------



## marthalj (Sep 23, 2012)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

Wow, that is amazing and no wonder it took to long.


----------



## Altaskier (Apr 18, 2013)

Gorgeous


----------



## kerrie35094 (Jul 2, 2011)

I *so* hope they appreciate your stunning work. What a labor of love. Fantastic.


----------



## rustyb (Aug 11, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

WOW! It's beautiful!

Hazel


----------



## grannyeleanor (Jan 1, 2012)

Wow, that is beautiful Is it Crochet or tapestry?


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

That is SO beautiful! Stunning work!


----------



## Louisew (Oct 14, 2012)

Wow that is beautiful! I love it you didn't awesome job :thumbup:


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Gorgeous.


----------



## Princessofquitealot (Oct 26, 2011)

Oh MY! Well Done! Absolutely love it!


----------



## Meyow (May 2, 2013)

WOW!!! Really gorgeous! LOVE your color choices.
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bloomers (Oct 11, 2013)

That is a gorgeous piece of art work!!


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

It is just beautiful.


----------



## imashelefrat (May 16, 2013)

All I can say is WOW and I am not impressed easily


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Beautiful! I might try this one.


----------



## Maryhm (Oct 11, 2012)

OMG, that is beautiful!


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

WOW! WOW! WOW! It is beautiful. :thumbup:


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful and the colours are gorgeous :thumbup:


----------



## Jillyrich (Feb 11, 2013)

Sooooo pretty :thumbup:


----------



## belencita7 (Oct 6, 2011)

WOW!


----------



## Stampergrandma (Jun 6, 2011)

It's beautiful!! I hope the recepients realize what a treasure they have recieved.


----------



## TXBARB (May 27, 2013)

Spectacular!


----------



## imoffcall (Oct 12, 2011)

Oh my!!! I would be afraid to use it So Beautiful


----------



## Ms Sue (Jun 5, 2013)

What a wonderful wedding present!! Just beautiful.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

that is gorgeous


----------



## Grannie Myra (Jan 3, 2013)

Wonderful work!


----------



## pfarley4106 (Feb 20, 2011)

Wow that is simply amazing. I've never seen anything like that before. What a lucky couple...


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## 9sueseiber (Oct 29, 2011)

That IS beautiful. But how or where do you display it? I have often wondered about the round ones. I guess you could still put it on a couch or something, but something that beautiful and all the hard work and time spent on it, I would hate for it to be sat on or leaned against. Or children playing on it. Of course, I guess you won't have the say about where this one is displayed, but still I am curious about it for other ones. Thanks,
sue


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

That is absolutely beautiful, not in my wildest dreams.


----------



## gclemens (Feb 18, 2012)

I love it! I have the pattern but haven't taken the time to make it. You did a beautiful job!


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

I have this pattern and now you are scaring me! Hardest thing you've ever done...Oh my, it is beautiful though. I read a few of the notes on Ravelry, some said it wasn't so bad. I do like to crochet, but I'm not so accomplished. I do more knitting. I will have to sit down and get started after my wips are done and Christmas is passed. You did a splendid job. Thank you for posting.


----------



## susanrs1 (Mar 21, 2011)

WOW, gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Grannie Myra (Jan 3, 2013)

Could you somehow wall mount this? It would lovely on a wall in a big period house.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

stunning beautiful


----------



## NancyB in AZ (Nov 8, 2013)

Gorgeous! Stunning! Amazing!


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Your afghan is really beautiful.Outstanding work.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

WOW! That's beautiful. Wish it lived at my house.


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

That is amazing. I don't have the words to describe it adequately.


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

Should be a wall hanging!! Just GOR-GEOUS!!


----------



## Rosieu1 (Jan 20, 2012)

You are sooooo talented, in fact you are a genius!! This is amazing!!


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

STUNNING.
I always loved this pattern, but hesitated stitching it thinking how much work.
Now that you have confirmed this fact, I will just enjoy admiring yours.


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Valanteen (Sep 28, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## LauraDP (Jul 22, 2011)

It's gorgeous!!! I love the colors!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Pamela Jean - what a masterpiece you've created here - I doubt very much that I would have been able to give it away....I think I would use it as a wall hanging "centre-stage"....words fail me, to say how much I love this.


----------



## bhappy41b (Feb 18, 2011)

WOW! That afghan is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## byrdgirl (Feb 6, 2013)

Pamela Jean said:


> My first post - I made this for a wedding present. This is probably the hardest, time consuming project I will ever make! I hope the pics turn ok. I hope you like it.


I'm speachless. It is AMAZING!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## d-dub (Jul 22, 2012)

Absolutely stuningly beautiful :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

I've looked at this different times and was afraid it would involve too many cut and joins for me. I admire your beautiful work.


----------



## Sharynreed (Nov 29, 2011)

I made the same one but I decided to stop the rounds earlier because it was just so large, I could not figure out where to put it! Lol


----------



## Vickie M (May 10, 2014)

Beautiful work. That's a fabulous gift!


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Love it! It's beautiful! The colors and design are absolutely gorgeous. Great selection of yarns for this project.


----------



## MrsB88keys (Jan 15, 2014)

It's absolutely beautiful!!!! Great job!


----------



## mochamarie (Mar 9, 2012)

That is--seriously--a beautiful, colorful, amazing afghan. You did a wonderful job on it. If I may ask, what pattern did you use and what yarn did you use. Red Heart has a pattern for a crocheted one, but they discontinued the color so that's kind of a bummer. Anyway, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :-D


----------



## Ruth'szoo (Sep 9, 2014)

Unbelievably beautiful!


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

I have seen this pattern and it is beautiful. You have done a WONDERFUL job on it. Well done!


----------



## Latou (Sep 15, 2013)

That is such lovely work! I've got the pattern and it is my "project to aim at". To you, all I can say is " Respect!!".


----------



## GoldenLaugh (Feb 21, 2013)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Wow! You did a fantastic job"


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

beautiful - you did a fantastic job


----------



## patchz (Apr 4, 2012)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cathedral-rose-window-afghan

here is the pattern it looks lovely in all colours


----------



## Cupatea106 (Aug 4, 2014)

A work of art, beautiful.


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful. Congrats!


----------



## Arachne (Apr 15, 2013)

Wow! I can't find the right words to describe just how incredibly beautiful your work is


----------



## keldebtar (Apr 4, 2014)

Really beautiful!!


----------



## kathy320 (Jul 29, 2011)

Wow! Breathtaking


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

I love it, it is so rich looking


----------



## Jeanette9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Gorgeous :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Annekeetje (Apr 10, 2014)

I am speechless, this is absolutely gorgeous...


----------



## Kiwiflynn (Aug 6, 2013)

Wow!! Absolutley beautiful!


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Lucky bride and groom..xo


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## finntwin (Oct 23, 2011)

Pamela Jean said:


> My first post - I made this for a wedding present. This is probably the hardest, time consuming project I will ever make! I hope the pics turn ok. I hope you like it.


Wow..that is soooo gorgeous... what an awesome job you did..


----------



## shirl (Feb 1, 2011)

It is gorgeous! I made one for my dearest friend and she loves it, uses it in her RV and gets lots of compliments.


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

It's lovely!


----------



## Boston-ChiMom (Jul 13, 2011)

Absolutely Georgous!!


----------



## moherlyle (May 14, 2011)

OOOOOOO..... pretty! It is beautiful and belongs on a wall! Lucky recipient!


----------



## tinykneecaps (Dec 6, 2012)

That is truly awesommmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmme!

It is on my bucket list, but now that you have admitted to it's being difficult, it will go to the bottom for now. It really is a beautiful piece, in just the colors as shown. you did good, lady.


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful. I bet it was hard to give away. I hope they appreciate the beautiful work of art you gifted them with.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I don't like it,i love it what a magnificent gift,brilliant work and colours.


----------



## circak (Sep 16, 2014)

Can only say shockingly gorgeous ! Love the color too. Couldn't be more beautiful. Congratulations!


----------



## FarmGal (Apr 17, 2014)

This is awesome.


----------



## JRL (Aug 25, 2011)

Beautiful work!!


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

You should be very proud of that. It is absolutely gorgeous. Very beautiful work.


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

GORGEOUS!!!!! You did an AMAZING job!!


----------



## Helma (Oct 6, 2012)

I have seen this advertized and have been in awe of it . Yours looks just like the picture . Job well done .


----------



## MinnesotaNative (Nov 10, 2012)

Simply beautiful!


----------



## juliacraftylady666 (May 14, 2011)

Oh my goodness what a stunning work of art,exquisite,what a wonderful present,will be a family treasure,congratulations on finishing it.


----------



## supreetb (Jun 8, 2014)

Wow !!! It is very beautiful.


----------



## Melina2 (Dec 4, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous... Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

yours is beautiful. i started one a few yrs ago abd gave up on all the piece work. i should dig it out since i now have only one other wip


----------



## beverlyH (Oct 26, 2011)

I wonder if some one in KP area can convert this pattern into a knitted version. I would love to make this pattern and have just the place for it. But can knit faster than crochet. If someone can convert this pattern into a knitted form and PM me I would appreciate it. This is such a lovely pattern. I wonder if there is a knitted cathedral pattern somewhere similar and rounded. Thanking anyohe in advance.


----------



## Lee Carlson (May 15, 2013)

This is so fabulous . I saw it done in beads once but never expected in knits. This is so very special.


----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

How beautiful! I'm sure it will be very appreciated!


----------



## JLEIGH (Apr 1, 2011)

It may have been difficult and took a lot of time, but it is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

It takes my breath away! Stunning! Truly looks like stained glass. A work of art!


----------



## 121008 (Sep 15, 2014)

I hope the lucky couple who receives this know what a treasure they are getting!! That is stunning!!


----------



## Gerripho (Dec 7, 2013)

I clicked on the topic and gasped when I saw it! It is stunning to say the least.


----------



## Gerrie Pennock (Jan 29, 2014)

What a beautiful accomplishment


----------



## inkasmum (Mar 29, 2011)

Oh my! What an amazing pattern, this must have been so challenging to work. Beautiful


----------



## mjoan44 (Feb 7, 2011)

beautiful, beautiful, beautiful.


----------



## needlelark (Apr 14, 2011)

WOW..that's a gift to treasure...it's gorgeous!


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## llc (Oct 17, 2013)

Gorgeous


----------



## Valkyrie (Feb 26, 2011)

So beautiful, and unusual. I would hang it on a wall or use to supplement a bed cover. WOW is right. :shock: :thumbup:


----------



## Deedidi (Dec 9, 2011)

That is very, very special. It will be cherished.


----------



## dhollie99 (Mar 12, 2014)

It's beautiful and well worth your time!


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## dollyruel (Jul 18, 2011)

Really beautiful !! A lot of hard work......will be an heirloom. Lovely


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Just beautiful!! I'm still in the middle of one I started last year and is now still waiting to be finished. Very time consuming :-D


----------



## Rutherford Roe (Apr 16, 2014)

That is AMAZING... fantastic work


----------



## sandy127 (Sep 8, 2011)

It is Beautiful!


----------



## NCNeedler (Jan 6, 2014)

Totally amazing!!!


----------



## KerryJames (Jan 23, 2013)

Perfection xxxx


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Surely a work of art!! :thumbup:


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

I always loved this pattren but I don't know if I would have the patience to make it. So beautiful!


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

That is absolutely stunning! I love this pattern.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

How in the world? You are an artist!


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

wow! you win first prize in every fair every where. I always wanted to try it but to "chicken"


----------



## magpie21979 (Sep 10, 2012)

beautiful afghan


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

A Gorgeous item!!! Wow! Truly beautiful!


----------



## CherylErasmus (Sep 30, 2013)

This is absolutely the most beautiful afghan I have seen in a very long time. What a wonderful job you have done, thank you for sharing.


----------



## Gramma Bunny (Dec 21, 2013)

This afghan blew me away!!!!!!!!!!!!! It is magnificent.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Just stunning!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Stunning!!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

edithann said:


> Wow! That is gorgeous. Does look like stained glass...wonderful work!
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------

